# Graphics Card for 7 to 8.5k



## adid (Nov 26, 2012)

I am planning to buy a decent GPU for max 8k, my PC configuration is:
AMD Phenom II X4 B45 Processor @ 3.00 GHz
6 GB RAM
Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H Motherboard
Cooler Master RS-460-PCAR-A3 460W Power supply
I want to be able to play current games like MW3, BF3, Crysis 2, fifa 13, Arkham City at Mid/High (Not Ultra) At 1600X900 or 1440X900
I want to try out Nvidia as I had a ATI X1950 (5-6 years ago)
Few Cards I have in mind:
ZOTAC NVIDIA Geforce GTX 550 Ti 1 GB GDDR5
Gainward NVIDIA 1GB GDDR5 GTX550Ti 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (NH-G550307D34-AG) 3 GB DDR3
I was attracted to Forsa for it's 3GB Memory, but I don't have much knowledge about the difference between DDR and GDDR ( Though DDR3 is old, does it make much a difference after having a 3GB Memory?) 
Please advice me on the Forsa and about any other cards available (even from AMD)


----------



## z3rO (Nov 26, 2012)

3GB memory offered by Forsa is just a gimmick. 550Ti isn't powerful enough to use even half of the vRAM. 
IMO go for AMD HD7770. And stay away from Forsa GTX 550Ti 3GB DDR3. Zotac GTX 550 Ti 1 GB *GDDR5* can easily outperform the Forsa card with *DDR3* memory.

I read the following text somewhere (perhaps in a comment on flipkart) - 

_GPU clock speed: ->> More the clock speed more performance.
(Property of GPU model)
Memory bandwidth:-->> performance of 256bit > 192bit >128bit
(Property of GPU model)

VRAM Clock speed: -->> More the Clock speed better performance.
VRAM Type : --->> Performance of DDR5 > DDR3 >DDR2

VRAM size : Performance of 1GB = 2GB = 4GB (*for same type of vRAM* in a mid range Graphics Card)
_


----------



## Myth (Nov 26, 2012)

Your title and you post have different budgets 

Take the HD7770. Its better than the 550ti.


----------



## z3rO (Nov 26, 2012)

Forsa offers a GT630 (128-bit memory bandwidth) with a whooping (read:gimmicky) 4GB DDR3 memory  
Guys at Forsa, what were u thinking..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2012)

Chech out benchmark of GTX650 and 7770 here . From the benchmarks, it's clear that the GTX 650 is faster than 7770.
As far as ddr3 and gddr is considered, GDDR is faster than ddr. GDDS is a modified-for-gaming version of DDR, also, GRRD is almost always available as GDDR5, while other as DDR3, and GDDR5 is way faster than DDR3 and is DOES make a lot of difference.


----------



## Myth (Nov 26, 2012)

You might be talking about the gtx650ti not the gtx650. 

Check conclusions

I dont think 650ti is within OP's budget.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 26, 2012)

For that budget your best bet would be a non reference HD 7770. My cousin has it and it plays almost all the current games decently depending upon the resolution and settings you put in.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 26, 2012)

7770 hands down at 8.5k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

try to get a HD7750 with dual fans - should be around ~8.2k.


----------



## adid (Nov 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> try to get a HD7750 with dual fans - should be around ~8.2k.



Yea, found one on flipkart, MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card 
MSI AMD R7770-2PMD1GD5 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
Going to buy this one   
Thanks everyone!
Cheers! :


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ but it's OOS on FK - try local pc component shops.


----------



## adid (Dec 15, 2012)

Got the MSI 7770 Power Edition (Factory Overclocked) today from Lamington Road for 8.3k, but after buying it, I went to another shop to buy a WiFi Router and the guy said he would have  had given it to me for 8.1k   
Fits barely into my cabinet with dual fan mode :/
Works Awesome though! Played BF3 at all highest settings without any lag .
One of my hard disk decided not to be detected after being removed though will post it in a proper section...
Thank You all for the suggestions (y)


----------



## Myth (Dec 15, 2012)

Local rates will always be less than FK.

Congrats


----------

